# hi all



## michelle and jessica (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a 25 year old single mum, who really would love to move to America for a better live for me and my child and i have not got a clue how about getting round to do this. just the initial thought of getting up an doing this is a little bit scary i have to save up for a bit to get there but im really im interested in moving i never been more motivated to do this i mean who would nt i have no body in America so its like packing off an going i have a job in the uk but not any really qualifications. i know i will have to sort out so many things like schools, living an work has any one got any information that could help i will be so greatful thanks michelle xxx


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

michelle and jessica said:


> I am a 25 year old single mum, who really would love to move to America for a better live for me and my child and i have not got a clue how about getting round to do this. just the initial thought of getting up an doing this is a little bit scary i have to save up for a bit to get there but im really im interested in moving i never been more motivated to do this i mean who would nt i have no body in America so its like packing off an going i have a job in the uk but not any really qualifications. i know i will have to sort out so many things like schools, living an work has any one got any information that could help i will be so greatful thanks michelle xxx


Absolutely no chance in happening I'm sorry.


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Absolutely no chance in happening I'm sorry.


Oh'cmon, there's a 1% chance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dark Pop said:


> Oh'cmon, there's a 1% chance


Wouldn't put it that high until we know what the OP does for a living. Without family in the US (and that's a LONG process), her only real option is to find the sort of job that would merit the employer sponsoring her for a working visa (probably H1B, but there are others). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

michelle and jessica said:


> I am a 25 year old single mum, who really would love to move to America for a better live for me and my child and i have not got a clue how about getting round to do this. just the initial thought of getting up an doing this is a little bit scary i have to save up for a bit to get there but im really im interested in moving i never been more motivated to do this i mean who would nt i have no body in America so its like packing off an going i have a job in the uk but not any really qualifications. i know i will have to sort out so many things like schools, living an work has any one got any information that could help i will be so greatful thanks michelle xxx


Hi Michelle,

As you may have already gathered from the replies, immigration to the US is not easy. It's niches-based, and unless you fit or an make yourself fit in one of those niches, it's not happening. The niches I know are listed here:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html.
If you can answer yes to any of them, there may be an opportunity. Otherwise, it's time to consider elsewhere.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, I would slow down a bit. I know the idea sounds great but look at the big picture. For a start you need to get a Visa and this is a very lengthy and expensive process. With no qualifications you will not get anywhere. I would recomend if you are trying to get away from the UK, try anywhere in Europe. Maybe Spain, where you will get the good weather, and still be covered under the EU. Going to live in the US is completely different to living in Europe. The Healthcare is a major issue. Good luck, I would give the US a miss unless you have a job opportunity and more importantly, a Visa, even then, that is when the fun starts (i.e. all the hassles and problems!!!!).


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Why do you really think it will offer a better life for you and your child? I would weigh that out a bit before making a life changing decision for the two of you. 
Some of us leave the USA to provide a better life for our families........it is not what you see on TV.


----------



## michelle and jessica (Mar 28, 2010)

Rolling Stone said:


> Why do you really think it will offer a better life for you and your child? I would weigh that out a bit before making a life changing decision for the two of you.
> Some of us leave the USA to provide a better life for our families........it is not what you see on TV.


its not like i got a map closed my eyes and pointed to America, my friend who has lived in the same area as me for 40 odd yrs moved there for a year with her teenage daughter and said it was best live out there for me and my daughter she moved back to the uk because her and her husband split up an had no one there to call on in her bad times or i would went over to stay at hers .


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

michelle and jessica said:


> its not like i got a map closed my eyes and pointed to America, my friend who has lived in the same area as me for 40 odd yrs moved there for a year with her teenage daughter and said it was best live out there for me and my daughter she moved back to the uk because her and her husband split up an had no one there to call on in her bad times or i would went over to stay at hers .


With an American husband, the prospects of living and working in the US open up.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

michelle and jessica said:


> its not like i got a map closed my eyes and pointed to America, my friend who has lived in the same area as me for 40 odd yrs moved there for a year with her teenage daughter and said it was best live out there for me and my daughter she moved back to the uk because her and her husband split up an had no one there to call on in her bad times or i would went over to stay at hers .


Unfortunately I really cannot make sense of what you are trying to say and that is not a slam I am just being honest.

All I was saying is you are young and with a child and you should put some real thought and research into the decision before you put your child through that. If you already thought it through and made your decision then more power to you!

The reality is you can do whatever you want there as an illegal alien. You won't have to pay taxes, the immigration laws are not enforced, you will not get deported, you will have better heath care than most lower income Americans especially if you walk into the hospital and act as if you do not speak English. Life will be good if you have the drive to work hard or you decide to lower your morals to make ends meet. With no skills you can work on a cash basis and there are plenty of employers willing to do that. The only time it gets expensive and frustrating is if you try to immigrate legally....that is when the problems start! Just stay under the radar like the millions of other illegals the American taxpayer is going broke trying to support. That is why Americans are finding a better life outside of America in record numbers according to the statistics. I can relate to that.....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> Unfortunately I really cannot make sense of what you are trying to say and that is not a slam I am just being honest.
> 
> All I was saying is you are young and with a child and you should put some real thought and research into the decision before you put your child through that. If you already thought it through and made your decision then more power to you!
> 
> The reality is you can do whatever you want there as an illegal alien. You won't have to pay taxes, the immigration laws are not enforced, you will not get deported, you will have better heath care than most lower income Americans especially if you walk into the hospital and act as if you do not speak English. Life will be good if you have the drive to work hard or you decide to lower your morals to make ends meet. With no skills you can work on a cash basis and there are plenty of employers willing to do that. The only time it gets expensive and frustrating is if you try to immigrate legally....that is when the problems start! Just stay under the radar like the millions of other illegals the American taxpayer is going broke trying to support. That is why Americans are finding a better life outside of America in record numbers according to the statistics. I can relate to that.....


Every stereotype under the sun in that short post.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Every stereotype under the sun in that short post.


You caught the joke......there is intelligent life out there! :clap2:


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

You do not mention what employment you are in at the moment. Do you know type of Visa you would be looking at? In America you cannot just turn up on the doorstep and hope to be able get on with life (nothing like the UK where all your medical needs are met regardless of how much NI you have paid, if you don't work even better, you get a house, money in your pocket, free food, free medicine, bills paid! Even if you managed to get a Visa you would have to secure employment, get medical insurance which is not cheap if not provided by an employer. Would you rent or buy? What about friends and family? I would really stay put at the moment


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

I really think you need to sit down and have a chat with a good friend of yours and explain your plans. I am not trying to be unkind but just reading your comments your literacy might be something you could concentrate on before considering moving to the US. It was difficult to understand a lot of what was written so I would suggest make a point of spending the money you were going to save going to the US and get the qualifications you always dreamed of. Then re-consider where and how you would you like to enjoy life. Remember the saying "the grass is always greener!" It never is, I wish you all the best. Good Luck . 











complicated paperwork!!!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Michelle and Jessica,

In your situation I reckon you're probably in the best country in the world for that.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If you have a good job there is no better place in the world to lvie than America. But the key is having a good job. If you're not skilled then life in the states is very tough.


----------

